

Show HN: 2Lead.in – Cold emailing campaigns, revisited - cx42net
https://2lead.in

======
cx42net
Hey!

[https://2Lead.in](https://2Lead.in) is an idea I come up with when I needed
to reach a big list of people, without having to create an account, paid
upfront an amount that would not reflect my needs or have to pay for a monthly
subscription.

I wanted to be able to send attachments and view the actions taken by my
potential customers.

That's how 2Lead.in was born. I took the simplicity from my other service,
[https://www.voilanorbert.com](https://www.voilanorbert.com) and did my best
to implement it in 2Lead.in.

I hope you will like it ! :)

